# Coopers bottle yeast for hoppy American pale ale



## rockeye84 (10/3/15)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone out there has used the cpa bottle yeast for a hop forward us pale & how it turned out.

I have a stepped up 5L starter that will be ready by the weekend. 

I usually use Wy us ale 2 for us pales but don't have any at the moment.

I have access to us05 but refuse to use it as I think it's crap.

It's either a us pale or a js amber ale clone this weekend. In your guys opinion which do you think the cpa yeast will suit best?

Cheers..


----------



## mckenry (10/3/15)

Either will be fine. I used WLP009 (same as you only whitelabs did the culturing for me). I made an all Australian ingredients IPA and there was no hint of the 'coopers' taste.


----------



## JDW81 (10/3/15)

Coopers yeast will be fine. It does have it's own characteristics, but they wouldn't be out of place in a hoppy pale ale.

It will ferment pretty dry and won't throw too many esters. 

JD


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/3/15)

coopers esters worked well with galaxy in a hoppy pale I made last year :beerbang:


----------



## Dave70 (10/3/15)

Made a CPA clone using re cultured yeast, but Northern Brewer hops. 
Only about 24 ibu's from memory, but still had (has) that distinct yeasty flavor when you stir up the bottle. 
I think something like Amarillo would knock it out at fairly modest levels though.


----------



## louistoo (10/3/15)

Why do you think us05 is crap? Wondering as it's currently fermenting my latest pale ale!


----------



## Yob (10/3/15)

Doesn't want to drop for one...

Ed, not saying it's crap as such, just there are better yeasts out there that drop fast when done... And are faster..


----------



## buckerooni (10/3/15)

having used US-05 almost exclusively, in terms of the ferm processes, how much faster are other yeasts if you do the following for most brews:
1. make a starter (improve ferm speed)
2. CC for 3 days including:
3. Gelatine (minimise yeast content in final product)

I'm _guessing _you'd only gain 1 day with a faster yeast and see very little difference in beer clarity if step 3 is performed? Or is the point that step 3 can be removed if the yeast drops better?


----------



## Yob (10/3/15)

I've had a 1060 beer be done in 3 days with 1217.. proper pitch rate and results can be astonishin... Other yeasts can preform similar miracles


----------



## paulyman (10/3/15)

Yob said:


> I've had a 1060 beer be done in 3 days with 1217.. proper pitch rate and results can be astonishin... Other yeasts can preform similar miracles


I've just discovered this, love this site and Mr Malty!


----------



## GABBA110360 (10/3/15)

*I did two identical mash/boils and fermented one with coopers recultured yeast because I had I washed in the fridge and the other with wy 1272 .*
*two totally different beers .*
*I was playing in the lashes area so the coopers didn't cut it.*
*it was still quite drinkable but I wont do it again*
*cheers*
*ken*


----------



## rockeye84 (10/3/15)

Cheers for your thoughts guys. Might go with it see how it goes, was aiming for a slightly sweet malty finish, so hopefully it counters the dry flavour of the coopers yeast.

Last few beers I've made with us05 have really disappointed me, not sure I like the twang it throws, just don't seem as smooth as its liquid variant. Sings home brew taste to my taste buds.


----------



## GABBA110360 (11/3/15)

after replying to this thread it dawned on me why this beer i'm dinking was not up where it should then I remembered this was the brew I threw the coopers in (bad bookkeeping) 
same mash/grain very close hops sheduelle but different yeast
result higher attenuation and lack of flavour.
shit i'm glad I haven't got CRAFT


----------



## rockeye84 (11/3/15)

Cheers mate, starting to 2nd guess. maby I might just brew a coopers clone with my coopers yeast.


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> coopers esters worked well with galaxy in a hoppy pale I made last year :beerbang:


10 minutes ago I pitched a Galaxy and Simcoe APA with San Diego Superyeast. I thought.

Then I found the San Diego in another fridge.
Guess what. Haha.

Looking forward to the results. I should label my slurry bottles more clearly.


----------



## rockeye84 (5/4/15)

Ended up doing a golden ale with chinook & nelson + coopers yeast. Seemed to turn out pretty well, it's a touch harsh on the finish from the late/dry chinook.

Just dropped a blonde ale with a lite late addition of citra & willamette, again using the coopers yeast. Interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## yum beer (5/4/15)

Did a Pale Ale at Xmas, POR, Galaxy and Citra...us-05 ******* lovely.

Practically same beer with a mix of M44 and small amount cultured coopers...totally different flavour,
went from malty and hoppy goodness to very yeasty and hops much subdued, nice drink, very cooperish.
Never reused coopers before and I don't think I will again.


----------

